# Please give me some good advices



## dcss (Dec 8, 2008)

do you know any good books for people who just started listening to classical music??


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

This one is excellent.

http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mus...=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228776506&sr=1-8


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

And this one is not only excellent but is also cheap!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

...and remember to check a local library for books and recordings.


----------

